# How to heat a room for 8 pence a day



## Tezza (Nov 8, 2013)

I just saw this on you tube and thought others on here might be interested..In the vid the guy does state it would keep a small room warm. Has anybody tried this ? and if so so did it work? If it does i think it could be really usefull as a night heater. What does everybody think?...ohhh here's the link

heating your home office for 8 pence a day- Potheadforkandle- www.keepturningleft.co.uk - YouTube


----------



## Robmac (Nov 8, 2013)

Tezza said:


> I just saw this on you tube and thought others on here might be interested..In the vid the guy does state it would keep a small room warm. Has anybody tried this ? and if so so did it work? If it does i think it could be really usefull as a night heater. What does everybody think?...ohhh here's the link
> 
> heating your home office for 8 pence a day- Potheadforkandle- [url]www.keepturningleft.co.uk - YouTube[/url]



I've seen these before. Tea-lights produce a surprising amount of soot, and whilst a lot of it will get deposited on the pot, some inevitably gets into the air and you breathe it. I would say they are ok for occasional use, but not all day every day.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 8, 2013)

We have a raclette that we got cheap at lakeland and the three tealights just give enough heat out at night to keep the chill off i will try the flower pots and see if that gives any more heat off.
Great link by the way
Never noticed any soot deposits.


----------



## Airecraft (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Dylan Winter who is a freelance journalist appearing from time to time on Countryfile and the likes. He's currently sailing around the UK in a small boat ( Keep Turning Left on youtube ) and though generally interesting is a bit obsessed with tea lights - always extolling their virtues on sailing forums. The main problem with them is, like any other combustion of hydrocarbons, they create moisture - about 2L of water for every 1kg of candle burnt http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_balanced_chemical_equation_for_burning_candle_wax


----------



## Robmac (Nov 8, 2013)

dr dave said:


> We have a raclette that we got cheap at lakeland and the three tealights just give enough heat out at night to keep the chill off i will try the flower pots and see if that gives any more heat off.
> Great link by the way
> Never noticed any soot deposits.



Could be wrong, I only got that info from a review I read on these type of devices a couple of years ago. I suppose with the amount of candles we use these days, they can't be too harmful.


----------



## Sparks (Nov 8, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## Firefox (Nov 8, 2013)

Would not look at it as a permanent solution. It's not too healthy using unflued combustion a small space for heating long term. Usually you'll get mostly carbon dioxide, and water. Putting it under a pot like that could restrict the oxygen supply and you'll likely get more carbon monoxide.


----------



## frontslide (Nov 8, 2013)

The two ronnies - Fork handles - YouTube


----------



## Firefox (Nov 8, 2013)

Also wondering about the fire risk if you are not there? Those pots could get quite hot.

You could get good use of an electric trace heater say 50w 10 hours a day for 8p? It's cleaner and would keep the chill off in a small room.


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 8, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Also wondering about the fire risk if you are not there? Those pots could get quite hot.
> 
> You could get good use of an electric trace heater say 50w 10 hours a day for 8p? It's cleaner and would keep the chill off in a small room.



Is that about the same heat output of leaving the room light on?

Tried a small tubular heater in the MH and it was just a waste of energy.  Not to sure if I would be keen on candles burning.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe combine the trace heater with the radiant heat idea from the pot. I can see the advantage of keeping some heat concentrated low so it doesn't all go up the ceiling and be dissipated.


----------



## n brown (Nov 8, 2013)

I hate candles in a van part from the fire risk you end up with a parafinny greasy taste in your throat. we used to cut a big chunk out of a baked bean tin,and then use a bit of candle wick stuck through a slice of cork covered in tinfoil,float that in cooking oil in a small glass and put it in the tin,this would give a bit of light and warmth,then we'd put one of the tablets from 240v mosquito deterrents on top of the tin. worked fine. if you use old oil,you may get a pleasant smell of chips or sausages to add to the greasy ambience .but they burn for hours and hours


----------



## Robmac (Nov 8, 2013)

I've noticed the aftertaste too, most unpleasant, I have to have a fag to get rid of it!


----------



## NeilyG (Nov 8, 2013)

How about this?
Can This Bracelet Actually Replace a Heater? | Innovations
Something else that seems too good to be true.


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 8, 2013)

As a kid,I remember my nan using a flower pot as a heater ,same sort of thing,dont think t lights were available then,so she used a candle chopped in half.


----------



## maingate (Nov 8, 2013)

When I was young, we were very poor. In the Winter, all I had in my bedroom for heating was a candle. 

And if it got very, very cold, my Mam would light it.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 8, 2013)

maingate said:


> When I was young, we were very poor. In the Winter, all I had in my bedroom for heating was a candle.
> 
> And if it got very, very cold, my Mam would light it.



You were posh, we only had a drawing of a candle and if it got really cold my dad would draw the flame on it! Them were the days.


----------



## n brown (Nov 8, 2013)

dr dave said:


> You were posh, we only had a drawing of a candle and if it got really cold my dad would draw the flame on it! Them were the days.


 wow ! you had a thing to draw with ! we'd heard of such wonders of course....


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Nov 8, 2013)

Gosh! Rich folk here, what with bedrooms, candles and drawing things


----------



## REC (Nov 8, 2013)

We had my dads army greatcoat, one blanket and no candles.......three of us to a bedroom but that was pretty good and we had our own beds. My friend used to share with her three sisters!  Now I feel really old!
Btw  has anyone noticed that Ikea tealights have stopped burning for as long? The wicks seem much thinner and the wax does not all burn unlike the previous batches I have had???


----------



## maingate (Nov 8, 2013)

REC said:


> We had my dads army greatcoat, one blanket and no candles.......three of us to a bedroom but that was pretty good and we had our own beds. My friend used to share with her three sisters!  Now I feel really old!
> Btw  has anyone noticed that Ikea tealights have stopped burning for as long? The wicks seem much thinner and the wax does not all burn unlike the previous batches I have had???



I had my Grandads First World War Greatcoat on the bed in Winter.

It kept me nice and warm but my feet were always cold. I think it was because of the bullet holes. :idea:


----------



## Kev (Nov 8, 2013)

n brown said:


> wow ! you had a thing to draw with ! we'd heard of such wonders of course....



You'd actually heard about these things? You lucky thing! You must've mixed with more wordly-wise people than I did..... :sad:


----------



## splitty67 (Nov 9, 2013)

There were seven kids in our family, two girls and five lads, us lads all slept in the one bed so we were warm enough, but we were all bed wetters. I remember my mam tucking us in and asking me which end of the bed I wanted to sleep in once and I said, "The shallow end please mam"


----------



## shawbags (Nov 9, 2013)

splitty67 said:


> There were seven kids in our family, two girls and five lads, us lads all slept in the one bed so we were warm enough, but we were all bed wetters. I remember my mam tucking us in and asking me which end of the bed I wanted to sleep in once and I said, "The shallow end please mam"



My dad always said the smell of emonia in my bedroom on a morning was enough to make his eyes water ,in the winter i was scared to get out of bed just in case i froze on the spot :wacko: , my kids don't believe there used to be ice on the inside if the windows.


----------



## n brown (Nov 9, 2013)

frost flowers on the inside of the windows ,sheets stuck to the van windows,going out in freezing weather to get wood to light the woodburner to get the van warm enough to melt the water to have a cuppa,once the gas had warmed up as well- no wonder my kids hate me !


----------



## Robmac (Nov 9, 2013)

Out to the outside loo........Which was frozen solid!!


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawbags said:


> My dad always said the smell of emonia in my bedroom on a morning was enough to make his eyes water ,in the winter i was scared to get out of bed just in case i froze on the spot :wacko: , my kids don't believe there used to be ice on the inside if the windows.


WINDOWS! we just had a piece of old sacking nailed up to where the frame should have been! 
But i do remember Mum when she lit the fire putting the shovel in front of the opening and placing a bit of newspaper over this to increase the draw. The skill was to shove it up the chimney before it burst into flames.
Elf and Snaftey nightmare


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 9, 2013)

just get up in the morning thow open the door and get on the hunt for coffee when it is minus 12 and the gas has frozen and you first cup is frozen solid in th bottom of the cup and trying to find a warm pair of sock have learnt now that clean sock and grundys go inside sleeping bag at bottom between the liner and sleeping bag nothing worse than cold sock and grundys first thing in morning


----------



## maingate (Nov 9, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Out to the outside loo........Which was frozen solid!!



Serves you right, you should have taken precautions. :raofl:

These usually consisted of an empty Marvel (dried milk for you young'uns) tin. You filled it with Paraffin, put a small hole in the lid with a bit of string as a wick. Hey Presto, no frozen cistern. 

As for frozen windows on the inside, we once rented a Farm Cottage which suffered from damp. The wallpaper used to freeze up as well as the windows. Our clothes used to turn mouldy in the wardrobe. 

They don't know they're born these days. :banana:


----------



## n brown (Nov 9, 2013)

maingate said:


> Serves you right, you should have taken precautions. :raofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if his old man had taken precautions we wouldn't have to listen to him moaning .


----------



## Robmac (Nov 9, 2013)

n brown said:


> if his old man had taken precautions we wouldn't have to listen to him moaning .



:mad1::mad1:

Yeah but You'd miss my sparkling grumpiness.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 9, 2013)

maingate said:


> Serves you right, you should have taken precautions. :raofl:
> 
> These usually consisted of an empty Marvel (dried milk for you young'uns) tin. You filled it with Paraffin, put a small hole in the lid with a bit of string as a wick. Hey Presto, no frozen cistern.



You and your posh Marvel Jim!

Anyway, it wasn't the cistern I was worried about.


----------



## maingate (Nov 9, 2013)

Robmac said:


> You and your posh Marvel Jim!
> 
> Anyway, it wasn't the cistern I was worried about.



Cor blimey, it must have been cold. 

Was that 1881 when the Thames froze over? :idea:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 9, 2013)

maingate said:


> Cor blimey, it must have been cold.
> 
> Was that 1881 when the Thames froze over? :idea:



:mad1:

I'm off down the pub where you can insult the locals and they're too p**sed to realise it!

At least they don't answer back!


----------

